
Papers I like - deafcalculus
https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2017/08/12/papers-i-like-part-1/
======
userbinator
I discovered #4 through him and I agree both with his summary and the paper
itself --- canonical Huffman is astoundingly simple if you look at it in the
right way, yet almost everyone doesn't.

ryg is also a member of the Farbrausch demogroup, which has released some
amazing demos. This one is probably the most memorable:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3n3c_8Nn2Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3n3c_8Nn2Y)

------
taw55
I've recently been following him on Twitter, that guy is a walking
encyclopedia!

------
bobsgame
Ryg is amazing and I love his writings. His series on graphics is fantastic.

------
santaclaus
> premultiplied alpha

They should really teach this up in some computer graphics 101 -- it is crazy
how many fringing artifacts you see in the wild. Also, is this the same Duff
of Duff's device fame?

~~~
monocasa
> Also, is this the same Duff of Duff's device fame?

Yep. He did both while working at LucasFilm.

------
amagumori
this is probably immediately evident as soon as you start going through his
site, but fabian is a phenomenally smart guy. every one of his blog posts is
gold if you care about things like graphics or compression.

------
sosa2k
I wish I could read faster

